

Are You a Ninja or a Pirate? - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/08/08/are-you-a-ninja-or-a-pirate/
You know the part in Pulp Fiction where Uma Thurman's character states that you are either an 'Elvis man' or a 'Beatles man'. I couldn't agree more but I prefer to classify people as either Ninjas or Pirates. My wife recently blogged about this and our friend Kathleen introduced a new variable into the equation: Monkey or Robot.

======
ivankirigin
5D personality test: ninja pirate monkey robot zombie.

What could these things possibly have in common to make them used in the same
fashion in metaphor and play so often? Maybe they all break the rules, in some
way.

~~~
jamesbritt
Here's the quickie test: Do you tend to position things as binary options
(e.g., Ninjas & Pirates), trinary options ( Ninjas, Pirates, Zombies), or some
further set of choices?

There seems to be some difference between those who tend towards the X vs. Y
view, and those who tend to see more than simply two options.

